# Trick finger problems



## Al33 (Jan 29, 2008)

After taking up knapping not long ago I quickly developed a very stiff and sore middle finger on my left hand which is my bow shooting hand. I quit knapping about a month ago but the middle joint on the finger is still giving me fits and I have a very hard time making a fist. I can slowly and painfully get it closed but once I do it doesn't relax when I undo the fist. It gets locked into a curl and when I go to straighten it it pops out versus normal extending like my other fingers. This is really giving me fits with my bow shooting.

I did a little on line research and from all that I have read I can only expect it to get worse. This has given me cause to consider shooting with a mechanical release but I'm not ready to go there yet, just expect I will have to in the not too distant future.

Any one else ever have this problem? I was also wondering if anyone is aware of any kind of leather wrap type release that has proved to work well. What I was thinking was some kind of leather wrist wrap with a long tongue which I could wrap around the string under the arrow nock and pinch between my thumb and index finger knuckle to draw the bow. Not sure if this would work or not, just trying to plan ahead, but surely others have faced this dilemma and discovered ways around it.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't have any release advice.
But seeing how you are a master carver, an archer, and you generally work with your hands every day, I suggest you see a doctor for some medical advice.  You are worth it.
Maybe a simple excercise or medication can fix it and you can continue your hobbys without having to modify "them".
Dan


----------



## Dennis (Jan 29, 2008)

This getting old stuff aint no fun! Go to the doctor Al


----------



## timetohunt (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a "trigger" finger problem on my right hand. It locks up when the finger gets past a certian point. I think this is about the second year or so since it started. I think it is from over use by riding a motorcycle for many years. I does get worse. The only thing I have heard that you can do is have a hand operation. I have no insurance so I will have to just deal with it the rest of my life and hope it doesn't occur at a critical time and cause me to get hurt.
I also have tinitus in my right ear, you are right "getting old is a drag".


----------



## Al33 (Jan 29, 2008)

timetohunt said:


> ....., you are right "getting old is a drag".



Considering the alternative I think I can deal with the finger.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 29, 2008)

Al i got a 70# bow that when you pull it all the way back it automatically comes out of your fingers


----------



## Al33 (Jan 29, 2008)

DENNIS said:


> Al i got a 70# bow that when you pull it all the way back it automatically comes out of your fingers



 That happened to me the other day with a 57 pounder and I put a small hole in my solid wood wall.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 29, 2008)

I hate to hear that AL, I know I am pretty young, but I already have arhuritis in my hands and shoulders. Thats is funny what Denis said. LOL!!!


----------



## Just BB (Jan 29, 2008)

Al, Sent an email to April. She works for Pinnacle Ortho. Here is her reply.

Sounds like he has what is called a trigger finger.  You can get a cortisone shot that helps sometimes. Or you have surgery to release the tendon.  Dr. Slutzky is our hand guy.  I can help him get in to see him. 

Sending you a PM with her numbers.

Mike


----------



## Al33 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just BB said:


> Al, Sent an email to April. She works for Pinnacle Ortho. Here is her reply.
> 
> Sounds like he has what is called a trigger finger.  You can get a cortisone shot that helps sometimes. Or you have surgery to release the tendon.  Dr. Slutzky is our hand guy.  I can help him get in to see him.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike. Dr Slutzky removed a Duprens cyst from my right hand a few years ago. Good doc and I may make an appointment with him if he is part of the Kaiser network of doctors. Will first have to get a referral from my Primary.
BTW, both "trick" and "trigger" are common names for this problem.


----------



## Just BB (Jan 29, 2008)

I believe they take Kaiser. Sent you April's numbers. she can tell you if he is in Network real quick.


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 29, 2008)

Just thinking out loud here Al,
 How about putting on a shooting glove, but don't insert fingers in glove, use the middle finger on the glove to do what you said you wanted to do, wrap around string, grasp with index and thumb, then release. From that experience, you may be able to make one. perhaps one of the old buckle gloves may work better then the velcro. Try it with a lighter weight bow first, case ya have an accidental discharge 
 If that don't  work out for ya, I guess it would be alright to send all your bows over here, so it won't bother you so much about shoot'n LOL!!!  
No, wait, there all wrong handed ! ahh forget it !
I had my hand in a cast for about 4 months, then in a special brace for over 9 months. Was not allowed to even think about shooting my bow then, it liked to killed me. Even today I can only shoot so long before my right wrist starts throbbing like a tooth ache. I do feel your pain brother.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 29, 2008)

Al, one more possibility other than what Gerald said (until you go see a doctor) is one of those thumb hooks made from horn or bone.  I may be wrong but I think they were used with the mongolian style horsebows.
See linky below.
Dan

http://www.3riversarchery.com/product.asp?i=6341


----------



## whatman (Jan 30, 2008)

*trigger finger*

i had it about 10 years ago.  it started hurting like crazy eventually.  i had shots put in it and it would help for awhile.  finally had surgery and it is gone.  best thing i ever did.  outpatient did not hurt at all. i highly recommend the surgery and get it over with.


----------



## timetohunt (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you have insurance? How much did it cost? Who did it?
I would love to take care of mine before it gets worse or locks up permanently.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2008)

If I haven`t ever mentioned this I should have Al. Flintknappin` takes a terrible toll on your joints. I haven`t found much that helps either.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 30, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> If I haven`t ever mentioned this I should have Al. Flintknappin` takes a terrible toll on your joints. I haven`t found much that helps either.



That's when it started giving me fits Nick. I have not knapped a point in about a month trying to let it heal up a bit and I sure do miss knapping. I was really gettin' into to those rocks. I can still do some percussion work so maybe I can make preforms then knap them later when my finger gets better.


----------

